# Spotless!!



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

:happy: My living room, dining and kitchen are spotless!!! I am so tired and so happy! I cleaned until 3am and started again at 5:30 this pm and they are beautiful! I cleaned every drawer, every cabinet, frig., stove, sinks, moved EVERY pc of furniture, cleaned windows , blinds and baseboards!!! I even cleaned the fans!! I had been really lazy this winter  and until last fall I worked full time every week and some weeks it was 60hr weeks--not much time for anything but work and sleep. So, next week -- it's on to the bedrooms and den... Queen Bee doing a happy dance...


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

THAT"S AWESOME!!!! :clap:.... CONGRATS!!!!!

I've been doing a lot outside, so doing basics inside..... It doesn't look bad, but I am hoping the forecast is right of rain for tomorrow.... I need to move the furniture to vacuum, scrub the kitchen floor, and get the cobwebs out of the corners (although I could do that everyday, and never be ahead of it....)....


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I hear ya!! Between trying to get everything planted, working on a new fence down one side of the chicken pen and the various dr./kid/husband/mother's day trips lately, the inside of my house looked like the recent tornado went right through the middle of it.

Today, I cleaned my bedroom and both bathrooms, Mitchell cleaned his room (I'm sure it needs dusting desperately, but I'm going to ignore that ) and I vacuumed it while I was doing the hallway.

Before I go to bed, I'm going to hit the kitchen at least enough to make it presentable and straighten the living room. Lance will be off tomorrow, I'm sure there's something he needs my help with , but Saturday I'm planning on finishing up in here and hitting the garden!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW!!! I am impressed! I've never worked that late on cleaning unless I was really ticked off at DH!! Nicely done!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Congratulations!!:dance::dance:


----------



## Katlady (May 13, 2008)

I love to have that happy feeling!! You got me inspired and I started in my kitchen yesterday. I got the cabnets and counters finished. I'll go on to the rest later this week. Keep posting the results please. It helps me get going too! Thanks


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My oldest son's family moved into their own place again after being here with me the last 3 years....I had given them my bedroom and the master bathroom since I knew that they would be here awhile and needed their privacy more than I did. Since it was rainy today I totally cleaned out the room and closet and moved my furniture back in place the way I had it before and shampooed the carpet. It took me ALL DAY to get it back in shape MY WAY and I am so happy!!!! It feels so clean and comfy!!!


----------

